# Need an AF Dance so I start my Clomid



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Can I have some AF dances please so I can start my Clomid?  

I can't wait to get started...But saying that when I do start I'll probably be wishing I didn't 

Cheers

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

All the best hun!!!! Fingers crossed for this new cycle!!!      

Kissy
xXx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Me too ..me too i am on day 54 today 
Cat


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

*Here you go Cat one for you too*​



































    ​


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZUxdm021YYGB%2526i%253D5%252F5%255F1%255F120%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">












































Hope this helps !!! Good luck

Sharon xxx


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

just a wee AF dance for both of you    Good luck!

Matty


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I think my AF is arriving - if you shout loud enough the witch might hear and turn around and head for you both instead of me !!!

Nix


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww cool dances guys...LOVING IT!  

Still no sign of the  I'm due on today or tomorrow. I've done a pee stick to check that I'm not already pregnant (Miracles can happen   ) before I start it and it's negative.

Keep them coming...I'm hoping the cramps come soon!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Vicki ..sorry you got a negative ..could it still be too early ..i checked my dates and it is actually day 59 for me ..I lost count .. have phoned the hospital for advice and am waiting for a call back!
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I haven't even started the Clomid yet...My periods are regular as clockwork. They're usually between 26-28 days.  26 days is my average according to my charts.

Where's the  when you want her eh?


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I hope this does the trick for you all!
Love Me XX


----------



## noodlez (Feb 10, 2007)

Hope this helps hun 


Love Noodlez.xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks ladies .. if it doesn't come by Monday I have to be subjected to the DILDO CAM to see whats going on in there ...joy oh joy 

Mrs Redcap it is frustrating isn't it .. you need yours so you can start your clomid ..I need mine so I can have some blood tests to sort out my thryoid .. its as if your body knows and thinks I am going to play tricks on you .. 

Hope you get it soon or you are preg already hun 
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not pregnant...thats wishful thinking


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh bugger .. shame we can't wish each other pregnant eh lol .. ahhh well witchy vibes to you then hun.
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

vibes for you too hun!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

[fly]     [/fly]

Come on ..come on ..come on ..come on .. come on ..come on witchy .. we wanna be in your gang your gang your gang ..we wanna be in your gang ..oh yeah 

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]     [/move]
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Still no sniff of AF 

Come on you stupid  Cat and I need you here


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

No sign for me either .. we obviously need to start wearing a white skirt or trousers as then it is sure to appear !!
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Good idea Cat...I'll put my white jeans on tomorrow, go out and not take a sanitary towel just in case  

I'm gonna try a hot bath with Rosemary oil in it.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Is that supposed to work then ..might try that also .. still no sign for me today .. so looks like dildo cam is on its way !
Cat


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I tried my best, but the stupid witch must've got confused so she turned up at my house instead!!

Hope she turns up soon for you both !!!!

Mine normally shows when I've finally given in to the pee sticks!

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry about that Nix .. damm stupid woman bout time she got her directions right !! 

Better luck for next cycle hun x 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Feel quite calm about it actually - well, calm apart from raving PMT !  People of London should beware of me today   

Hope AF arrives over the weekend - when you due for dildocam ?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Monday ..although I feel like telling people to   today so perhaps it will turn up over the weekend ..   people beware everywhere Nix and me are on the loose  

Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe we should wear a badge - "PMT woman - steer clear"  

Am sending you all the witchy vibes for her to show over the weekend        


Nix


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I just got an e-mail from someone that is so ridiculous I had to write a reply ..but my boss didn't want me to send it ..so I had to send it to someone else who works with me ..just so that I could let off steam grrrrr .. it is no wonder the County Council is going down the Pan .. stupid people that work here who are thick, thick thick !!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

[fly]            [/fly]
         
[fly]               [/fly]              
[fly]        [/fly]                [fly]            [/fly]
         
[fly]               [/fly]              
[fly]        [/fly]
                [fly]            [/fly]
         
[fly]               [/fly]              
[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Still no sign for me either Cat   Not even a cramp! 

Nix send her to us!

Grrrrr!!! Come you silly  where are you


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for the dance Fi .. its cool .. still no sign ..think it must have gone on an expedition ..so looks like it might be DILDO CAM ARGH !

Well I managed not to swear at anyone at work which is a minor miracle as they are useless there .. if it was up to me I would sack most of them and reemploy some decent people who aren't afraid to say boo to a goose lol

Funny thing is they are making people redundant but the useless folk will probably remain ..

Off to eat a big bowl of full fat icecream ..cos that must be good for encouraging the witch to arrive lol
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

AF's arrived....YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! 

Just got to wait for it to be fresh red so I can count it as day 1

Looks like I'll be starting the Clomid on Monday 

Cat...here's a dance for you hun





Vicki x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Vicki ..excellent news hun               for your first cycle then hun x.. still nothing for me so it has one more day to arrive before DILDO SCAN!   ha ha come on witchy  
Cat x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I so hope she comes for you Cat.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Isn't it ridiculous how hopeful we get I just did another preg test ..thinking ooh perhaps I didn't do the others ones right lol .. I must have spent an absolute fortune on ov tests and preg tests over the past 10 months .. so I know there will be no 'baby cat' in there on monday, not that I really thought there would be.. so just wondering what on earth is going on now .. did the lethal thing and looked on the internet and it was all depressing so wish I hadn't bothered.. I think my body is just wierd .. it wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't taken the Provera but having taken that and still not got AF .. oh well roll on Monday morning at least I have got it first thing .. 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Day 62 - Well been for a scan and Dr could see Corpus Luteum which he says means I have ovulated (when ?!!) and he said I was either pregnant (physical impossibility) or should come on any time soon ..as it meant that I was in the second half of my cycle, I got positive ov tests around day 21-23 so that is when we got donor involved ..but there is no way you would have a 40 day luteal phase is there so the ov + must have been a false one ..and I must have ovulated within the last couple of weeks .. feel like I have missed an opportunity now ..as it is the first time there has been any evidence that I have ovulated ..so in one way I am pleased but in another frustrated .. 

I have requested that this next cycle they monitor me as I obviously can't get donor in three times a week at £100 a go every week throughout my cycle .. unless I win the lottery .. so I need an indication of when I will ovulate.. so they have agreed to do that ! 
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Mrs Redcap - good luck for your first cycle hun  

Cat - How bizarre and frustrating !  Did they agree to the monitoriing ??

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes they did thank goodness .. isn't that wierd tho .. I had all the ov type pains around day 21ish too ..so what was that all about ?! Its enough to send you mental  

Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

It's all one big headf**k !  (scuse the language!)

Am sitting here hot flushing away at my desk - lovely


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I am wondering if the tiny little smear of pink that I had on day 37 was in fact my period for that cycle as working it out I would now be on about day 24 and I got the + ov test last time at about day 21, so if it was a true + test then it is possible that I have ovulated about the same time and perhaps just missed a period ? It def is a head f***!! does my head in anyway ..how the hell we are supposed to know where we are when our bodies do strange things like that god only knows ..
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Cat x


----------

